# Our politicians hard at work



## Gene53 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ladylore (Jun 23, 2008)

Now that's funny! :rolling:


----------



## Retired (Jun 23, 2008)

How were you able to get in to get that real life photograph?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 23, 2008)

He he.


----------



## Halo (Jun 23, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Gene53 (Jun 23, 2008)

TSOW said:


> How were you able to get in to get that real life photograph?


Got it from a friend who's a reporter on Parliament Hill, he took that pic while our "elected chimps" were debating Bill C-51, LOL!

Gene
:dance:


----------

